# How much milk?



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,

When bulking, how much milk do you aim to drink a day? Do you use FF or SS?

I was gonna try and get through 3 liters of gold top a day, do you think that's a bit much?


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Enjoy your cut afterwards mate


----------



## Aztekk (Oct 6, 2012)

I drink FF


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Full fat i do my shakes with


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

3 litres of full fat a day! How many calories do you need??? You might want to try a slightly more diverse diet


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

All of it. DRINK ALL OF IT.

Seriously... bulking is so old fashioned. All about the lean, sensible bulk these days mate.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Breast is best :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Start off with one ltr see how you fair over 4 weeks or so .

Bare in mind its daft to drink and 800 cals , drink it after training its great as post w/o .


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

i love milk... but regardless of weather im bulking or cutting i try stay away from as much processed foods as possible.... semi skimmed and low fat milk is shti


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ewen said:


> Start off with one ltr see how you fair over 4 weeks or so .
> 
> Bare in mind its daft to drink and 800 cals , drink it after training its great as post w/o .


suppose to be as good or better then any sports recovery drinks.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Drink 2 ltr a day skimmed milk


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i drink a few pints of full fat, im not looking forward to my cut.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

griffo13 said:


> i love milk... but regardless of weather im bulking or cutting i try stay away from as much processed foods as possible.... semi skimmed and low fat milk is shti


Yes you are right, the processed milk is not half as good. We are trying to increase supplies of pure milk in this country, but long way to go yet.

Milk is one of the most nutrient drinks. It has a balance amount of Protein, carbs and Fat, making it ideal any time of the day.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

adom said:


> Well,everyone have shared an effective information on this thread.I also love milk because milk is very necessary for your fitness.It increase your energy.Everyone should use milk with banana.


So banana milkshake??


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

I drink about 4-5 pints a day if I can cheap source of protein semi skimmed tho


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to drink 6 pints a day when i first started training. It really helped bulk me up, i used semi-skimmed milk and didn't put much fat on. It helped me while i adjusted to a high protein diet. I slowly reduced it over time and now i don't drink any milk at all as i have slowly replaced it with other foods.


----------

